
A fast PostgreSQL client library for Python: 3x faster than psycopg2 - arjun27
https://github.com/MagicStack/asyncpg
======
justinclift
Seems like a dupe of this?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12227507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12227507)

